# First Chicken Butcher



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First time butchering a chicken today...went really well. I did a lot of research on killing methods before getting the chicks and really wasn't sure how I wanted to go about it, but today I decided since these guys are getting really big and eating so much...I better start butchering them. I ended up using my 22 and was very happy with that...instant lights out for the chicken. These are jumbo cornish x rocks from McMurray and i've been quite happy with them. The growth has been really good and I haven't had any health or leg issues with them. 

I've cleaned pheasants before, but this is the first time i've actually raised chickens from start to finish and done the butchering and cleaning myself. It's been a lot of work, but rewarding. I've got this one chicken in the oven now and hope it turns out. 

My Buff Orpingtons also just started laying. We've had three eggs so far, one I broke, but the other two went to the neighbors. The little neighbor kids came over and helped me "collect" them and took them home for their grandparents to cook up. :laugh: They said they were really good. 

So anyway, my little chicken adventure here is going well. Can't wait to try my first home grown chickens and eggs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!! Farm fresh chicken is the best ...we found if you loosely wrap them and put them in the frig for at least 3 days..ive gone as long as five..it is alot like hanging beef..give time for the meat to relax and cure...then we freeze them, meat is wonderful! ..I use my food saver! love that thing!!..
Now next time try a few turkeys : )


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

nothing like home grown produce  We have our own meat chooks(Aussie slang for chicken) as well,My other half does all the chopping off of heads and gutting.We also worked out it was easy to skin them rather than pluck,we just wash them and into the freezer.I buy them as a few days old chicks and brood for about 10 days.They grow so fast!! and get the chop at 8 weeks.I use them roasted or pieces or casseroled yum yum!! teejae


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats KW~welcome to poultry  We process and grow heritage breed chicken, turkey, and duck....delicious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Processing our own chickens is something we want to do too.

Congrats on doing it.


----------

